# Sand and 2WD



## cbaird (Jun 6, 2010)

A tractor newbie here, so please be gentle... 

I just picked up a Yanmar 2210 with a front end loader to help with some landscaping around the house. I'm starting to wonder if I made a stupid choice given that our soil around here is almost total sand, and this tractor is 2WD. I took it out today to start moving some dirt around and found that 90% of the time the thing would rather just sit and spin the rear wheels than actually move anything.

So, at this point I'm trying to decide what to do. The rear tires are very old and worn. So, I wonder if replacing them might help, and if so, how much? I also wonder if tire chains might help, and again, if so how much? I don't want to start throwing money at this thing buying tires and chains if it's not going to help. Would I be better off just selling the thing and looking for a 4WD tractor? Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!

Craig


----------



## irwin (Jun 6, 2010)

Badly worn tires? I'm assuming you have R1 ag tires? 
New deep lug tires should help some... but, if your soil really is_ loose _sand you might need 4WD. 
A picture of your worn tires might help us help you.


----------



## urednecku (Aug 29, 2007)

Keep in mind when you pick up something with the FEL, you are taking that much weight off the rear tires. 
I've had people tell me you do not necessarily need 4wd with a FEL, but after using my Kubota M7040 for the last (nearly) 4 years, using the FEL for anything from moving wet dirt, hay, and clearing land (right now I'm in process of clearing an orange grove), I disagree. 
Yes, you can do a lot with it in 2wd, but like you have found out, you can't use near the capacity. Remember, 90% of your control of the tractor is in the rear tires, that's the only place that has brakes. If the rear tires aren't getting traction, .........
A cheaper alternative to buying another tractor is to add weight to the rear end. Load the rear tires, (Fill them with liquid), add a weight box or heavy implement on the rear. That would help some. (I use my box-blade, and have an old water tank filled with concrete sitting on it.) 
Also, I don't believe the front end of a 2wd tractor is really made to carry too much extra weight, so be careful.


Long story short, in my opinion, if it's financially in range, I would suggest yes, sell it and get a 4wd tractor. With what experience you already have with this one, you know a little more about what you would like and would do a better job for you.
Good luck!!



Oh yea, before I forget, welcome to the forum.


----------



## cbaird (Jun 6, 2010)

> A picture of your worn tires might help us help you.


I've attached a few photos of the worn tires. Thanks for your assistance!

Craig


----------



## cbaird (Jun 6, 2010)

urednecku said:


> A cheaper alternative to buying another tractor is to add weight to the rear end. Load the rear tires, (Fill them with liquid), add a weight box or heavy implement on the rear. That would help some. (I use my box-blade, and have an old water tank filled with concrete sitting on it.)
> Also, I don't believe the front end of a 2wd tractor is really made to carry too much extra weight, so be careful.


The tractor came with a metal "box" containing a concrete block that hooks up to the 3 pt. hitch. I was told that was for the purpose of compensating for the weight of the FEL. However, I attached a drag blade to it, and even with that attached to the back (not using the FEL), it still spins out in the sand just with the resistance from the blade. Unless somebody thinks that new tires might result in some drastically different results, I'm guessing I probably need to look at 4WD... 

Craig


----------



## urednecku (Aug 29, 2007)

Those are showing some age.
4WD would be my recommendation. In my experience, with vehicles and tractors, the more aggressive the tread, the faster it will spin down in sand. The deep lugs are more for mud. 
In this area, the tractors used mostly in what we call "sugar-sand", they use this type tire on their tractors.

But still, with no (or little) weight on the rear tires, there is no traction. That's where power to the front tires come in.


----------



## irwin (Jun 6, 2010)

cbaird said:


> The tractor came with a metal "box" containing a concrete block that hooks up to the 3 pt. hitch. I was told that was for the purpose of compensating for the weight of the FEL. However, I attached a drag blade to it, and even with that attached to the back (not using the FEL), it still spins out in the sand just with the resistance from the blade. Unless somebody thinks that new tires might result in some drastically different results, I'm guessing I probably need to look at 4WD...
> 
> Craig


Like urednecku said "But still, with no (or little) weight on the rear tires, there is no traction."
Have you tried the FEL work with the filled ballast box (the metal box w/concrete block) before you switched over to the rear blade? A rear blade weighs very little by itself and isn't heavy enough to use as ballast for loader work. 
If it's no better with adequate rear weight I doubt replacing the tires with the same tread will make enough difference. 

First try some serious rear weight..... if no better, it's either : you need a different tread.. (high flotation tire maybe?) or: 4WD.


----------



## Nitro-Fish (Jan 30, 2010)

Looks like new tractor time!


----------



## cbaird (Jun 6, 2010)

irwin said:


> Have you tried the FEL work with the filled ballast box (the metal box w/concrete block) before you switched over to the rear blade?


Yeah, I started with the ballast box.

I really thought that the tire tread would be okay in sand. After all, it seems like it's not really all that different from the paddle tires that a lot of people put on ATVs for sand use. Of course mine are obviously very worn, so it's probably not having the same effect. I've thought about possibly getting wider tires, and running them at low pressure. Both of those are tricks that help when running trucks, jeeps, etc. in the sand. But given that it's an unknown, I think I'll just list it for sale, and try to find a decent 4WD. Thanks to everyone for your input


----------

